# Retiring to SA



## Paul-H (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, My wife and I are seriously considering buying a property and retiring to the Western Cape.
I'll have a large pension but my wife has not.
How do we go about satisfying the entry requirements which say that each person needs an income of R20 000.
My pension will exceed that amount by a long way.
I've looked at all the websites going but I can't seem to find any solutions.
Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Paul-H (Sep 30, 2012)

Paul-H said:


> Hi, My wife and I are seriously considering buying a property and retiring to the Western Cape.
> I'll have a large pension but my wife has not.
> How do we go about satisfying the entry requirements which say that each person needs an income of R20 000.
> My pension will exceed that amount by a long way.
> ...


Sorry, I forgot to say, Thanks in advance.
Paul.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Paul-H said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say, Thanks in advance.
> Paul.


Sorry Paul, I do know many retired Brits live in SA.

Not too sure where to find the information , have you tried contacting the Home Office ... I have heard they are not too efficient?


----------



## Paul-H (Sep 30, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Sorry Paul, I do know many retired Brits live in SA.
> 
> Not too sure where to find the information , have you tried contacting the Home Office ... I have heard they are not too efficient?


Hi Johanna, Thanks for the reply.
I've e-mailed the SA embassy but got no reply.
I'm sure that there must be a lot of people in the same situation where the husband has the large pension . 
We've already been over twice and are going again early 2014. My wife has cousins there.
I don't think we will be eligible for a relatives permit so we have to go down the permanent route.
Thanks
Paul.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

There are increasing numbers of Brits retiring to SA and CT in particular since retirement income is not taxed by the SA government so far. You need to begin the application process if you are serious and explain why your wife does not have an occupational pension, I assume though that between the two of you there will be a state pension. Do get the paper work together fill it in and wait for a response. There is no point calling or emailing the SA consulate in London, better to make an application, there are a myriad of exclusions and inclusions.


----------



## JohnPier (Oct 3, 2012)

Actually I know a few retired people in SA from the UK, but I also learnt you can be "retired" at any age, so my wife and I even looked at this option. We got job offers so used that instead.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Paul, employ your wife and pay her 20k


----------



## gushungo (Sep 3, 2012)

Daxk said:


> Paul, employ your wife and pay her 20k



Or just write an affadavit that you will gift her 20k, or whatever amount is required to bring her income up to 20k.


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.



Best wishes

Chris


----------

